# Floyd is home



## Miles Dad (Jul 10, 2012)

I just picked up Floyd from the post office. A Bobby Hill extreme.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 10, 2012)

Cute lil guy! Congrats I cant wait until I can have the feeling of unboxing my extreme


----------



## Murkve (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! He looks lovely. Hope he grows into a big boy for you.


----------



## Aardbark (Jul 10, 2012)

Hes so green, congrats


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 10, 2012)

OHH the tiny adorableness!! I love the green heads they have as little hatchlings :3 I'm so excited to get my extreme shipped


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome man, congrats!


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm already thinking about getting another....


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 10, 2012)

Miles Dad said:


> I'm already thinking about getting another....



Its perfectly natural - this is how all addictions start.


----------



## Orthanc (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol, I thought the same thing but as mine got older I realized it would cost a small fortune to feed any others. Congrats on the tegu, its gotta be very exciting for you.


----------



## ragnew (Jul 11, 2012)

Very awesome little tegu! Enjoy!


----------



## tmc001 (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my extreme from bobby yesterday too, he is awesome. but he refused eat this morning


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 11, 2012)

Floyd hasn't eaten yet either..He just needs to get settled in.


----------

